# ONR as a prewash for claying



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Couple of newbie questions...

Received my ONR and hope to use it this weekend. Firstly, I live in London so a hard water area. Is 4 capfuls (from the 32oz bottle) with 10L of water sound about right? Secondly, how much product/water ratio for use QD? 

Moving on slightly..can ONR be used before and after claying? And can I skip the polishing stage and wax it straight after clay/wash? 

My missus has noticed I'm getting obsessed and I havent even lifted a sponge !


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Everything you need should be in here. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294

For QD, it's about 32:1 dilution IIRC.
4 caps to 10L sounds about right.

Yes it can be used before and after claying. You probably will still need to polish though to get rid of any marring the claying may cause.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the reply. How do I effectively polish by hand? Is there a beginners guide to polishing?


----------



## m1pui (Jul 24, 2009)

Basically;





Have you got any polish?

The most common way to start out is just get something like meg's applicator pads (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/..._productId_201965_langId_-1_categoryId_165609) and AG SRP (http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/...earch&storeId=10001&catalogId=10151&langId=-1) and some MF's for buffing off

Like everything with this hobby though, there is a multitude of alternatives if you want to go further.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks for the vid. I haven't got any polish yet, just thinking ahead a little. Maybe a job for the spring months. I read AG SRP together with AG HD wax is a good combination and easy to use so will look at that. 

I don't want to go beyond that!


----------

